# What pedals does Clyde have on?



## AZClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been running Shimano M-545's for about a year. As I build my dreambike, can you tell me of your Clyde pedal you love or loath? I lean toward the Shimano clip to keep my shoes interchangable, but I would switch both pedals if I find the right one for Clyde. Thanks in advance...

M-545 GOOD: The platform cage around the clip allows me to quickly maintain power on climbs if I get un-clipped. I trust getting in and out of them (useful on those road trip's to Poison Spider Mesa or Amasa Back). The pricepoint is around $70-80. 

M-545 BAD: Heavy at 567 grams. Can collect mud in the cage and pedal (but not much of a problem in AZ)


----------



## Jax Rider (Jan 13, 2004)

*Time*

I have been using Time pedals for 7 years now. I have only broken 1 set of Times, but they were 6 years old. I bought another pair and still am happy.


----------



## PeterMiller (Jan 13, 2004)

*I just started...*

riding with the '04 Time ATAC XS. They're mighty nice!


----------



## TrailDude (Feb 12, 2004)

Crank Bros Candy stainless seems to do the trick for me.


----------



## jason74 (Mar 7, 2004)

I use the time alium's for both road and my mountainbike. They are good in the mud and I don't get hot spots on the road.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

been using 636's since they came out.. no complaints!


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Time ATAC Carbon for the past couple years. Trash and bash them and they still work.

Werner


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

I used Times for 5 years and now Eggbeaters for a year. I like them both. Being a big guy, I will only buy pedals that have the stainless steel spindle (I think thats the right name). Don't trust the light pedals, I'd rather have a couple of ounces and feel safe on them! No maintenance or troubles with either. Only complaint on my Time pedals was some models can't be removed by a pedal wrench and the damn shop mechanics cranked them on too hard and I couldn't get one off! Took the shop awhile to get it off! I really like the no maintenance and no adjustment you get with owning either Time or Eggbeater.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

More than a dozen years on stainless-spindled SpeedPlay Frogs. Strong, good on the knees and a "ClydesdaleApproved Weight Weenie" device.

A brand new set goes on my new bike in a week or so.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

Eggbeaters. Original style. I have them on 4 bikes, equally good for road or Trail.


----------



## Redriderpro (Dec 20, 2003)

Time Atac's for about 6 years now.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

*Look 4x4*



AZClydesdale said:


> I've been running Shimano M-545's for about a year. As I build my dreambike, can you tell me of your Clyde pedal you love or loath? I lean toward the Shimano clip to keep my shoes interchangable, but I would switch both pedals if I find the right one for Clyde. Thanks in advance...
> 
> M-545 GOOD: The platform cage around the clip allows me to quickly maintain power on climbs if I get un-clipped. I trust getting in and out of them (useful on those road trip's to Poison Spider Mesa or Amasa Back). The pricepoint is around $70-80.
> 
> M-545 BAD: Heavy at 567 grams. Can collect mud in the cage and pedal (but not much of a problem in AZ)


Look 4x4. Egg beater design with Look durability and bearings. Good for 6 months so far, without the slop developed with the original eggs.


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

time atac carbons circa 00


----------



## Can't w8 (Jan 15, 2004)

*I should get TIME tattooed on my...*

..."chest?"

I have:

1 pair of Time Aliums (2 actually - 1 was warranteed) - on HT
1 pair of Time ATAC Composites - on new road bike now
1 pair of Time Z Controls (black ones) - wanted to try them out
2 pairs of platforms (cheap no-name and the other Wellgo) - for freeriding and when I'm lazy

Ritcheys (or I guess they were Shimano wannabes) in the past were just crap and fell apart before 1 season.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I've used the TIME aliums in the past but now exclusively use the Brooklyn Machine Works Shinburgers. Big, Burly, and it keeps people from ridding my bike.


----------



## RC JonB (Mar 1, 2004)

AZClydesdale said:


> I've been running Shimano M-545's for about a year. As I build my dreambike, can you tell me of your Clyde pedal you love or loath? I lean toward the Shimano clip to keep my shoes interchangable, but I would switch both pedals if I find the right one for Clyde. Thanks in advance...
> 
> M-545 GOOD: The platform cage around the clip allows me to quickly maintain power on climbs if I get un-clipped. I trust getting in and out of them (useful on those road trip's to Poison Spider Mesa or Amasa Back). The pricepoint is around $70-80.
> 
> M-545 BAD: Heavy at 567 grams. Can collect mud in the cage and pedal (but not much of a problem in AZ)


If you like the platform/clipless style pedals, the Mallet C by crankbros are the bomb. I love my pedals. No problems at all with mud, and a nice platform under them like you said for the climbs right as you get going. They're 540g per pair, which isn't too bad, and beefy as hell.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Me too. Frogs with stainless spindles.*



EBasil said:


> More than a dozen years on stainless-spindled SpeedPlay Frogs. Strong, good on the knees and a "ClydesdaleApproved Weight Weenie" device.
> 
> A brand new set goes on my new bike in a week or so.


Great pedals. Shimano 545's? I think. Resin platform around a spd mechanism. Also good.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

I use Ritchey SPD style pedals. I tried Egg Beaters, but couldn't get clipped in when it was really muddy. I have never tried Time pedals, but everyone seems to rave about them. I think I'll try them when I get ready for some new ones.


----------



## RC JonB (Mar 1, 2004)

IAmCosmo said:


> I use Ritchey SPD style pedals. I tried Egg Beaters, but couldn't get clipped in when it was really muddy. I have never tried Time pedals, but everyone seems to rave about them. I think I'll try them when I get ready for some new ones.


That's really odd because the crank bros style pedals are supposed to be the best at mud shedding. They're completely open...

Never had a problem myself with the mallets.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

RC JonB said:


> That's really odd because the crank bros style pedals are supposed to be the best at mud shedding. They're completely open...
> 
> Never had a problem myself with the mallets.


Yeah, that's why I got them. I believe it was my shoes that were the problem. The cleats didn't have much clearance around them when installed on my shoes. But, it looks like everyone likes the Time pedals, so I guess I'll try them eventually. Haven't had any problems with my Ritcheys yet though.


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah buddy, those M-545s are sweet pedals. i've used one set for about 4 years now, and they have worked without a hitch ever ride. they were even on my trials bike for a while! these things have taken a beating. as for the mud issue, they do clog up sometimes, but never anything that a couple of kicks from the side of my shoe won't fix. what great pedals. my only real complaint is the lack of studs on the cage that grip. those teeth are rounded! not any good for any kind of serious grip. i tried to sharpen them with a file, but it didn't work very well.



AZClydesdale said:


> I've been running Shimano M-545's for about a year. As I build my dreambike, can you tell me of your Clyde pedal you love or loath? I lean toward the Shimano clip to keep my shoes interchangable, but I would switch both pedals if I find the right one for Clyde. Thanks in advance...
> 
> M-545 GOOD: The platform cage around the clip allows me to quickly maintain power on climbs if I get un-clipped. I trust getting in and out of them (useful on those road trip's to Poison Spider Mesa or Amasa Back). The pricepoint is around $70-80.
> 
> M-545 BAD: Heavy at 567 grams. Can collect mud in the cage and pedal (but not much of a problem in AZ)


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Crank Bros Mallet C's. Just broke one of the spindles this past Friday...thank God for that thing called a warranty. Crank Bros AND the LBS said they had never seen that happen before but I love these pedals none the less. My riding is becoming more agressive this year but that just means I'll drop more weight...including the weight of my wallet probably.


----------



## funkbandit (Apr 15, 2004)

I am new to the forum and am looking forward to talking with other Clydes!!! I have been using Time Aliums that have been great for me! My problem is with shoes. The only ones that I have found that stand up are an older pair of Nike Yuhas.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

*Shimano M-058's*



funkbandit said:


> I am new to the forum and am looking forward to talking with other Clydes!!! I have been using Time Aliums that have been great for me! My problem is with shoes. The only ones that I have found that stand up are an older pair of Nike Yuhas.


I have the Shimano M058's and I have extremely wide feet. These are a 3/4 inch boot type MTB shoe. Very comfortable, look good and extremely durable.


----------



## BigJim (Apr 13, 2004)

*Time Atac Carbon*

I've used TIme Atac carbons for more than 6 yrs, and they are one of the few componenets that have held up  .


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 15, 2004)

*Eggbeaters, eggbeaters and eggbeaters.*

Been riding them now for about 3 years and have never had any problems with them. Nothing really to go wrong with them, no adjustments, no real moving parts, Simple is better.


----------



## leximog (Jan 30, 2004)

*time does it for me*

I've been using times for a while now, the only time I notice them is in winter when the ice clogs them <stomp stomp>, otherwise they go round and round, through muck and whatnot, levering off rocks, you name it. Clipped in when I want to be, release when need be, what more do you need?


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*time atac's*

im very happy with them,excellent performance with enough width to keep my 13's comfy.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Crank Bros. for me*

I've got plain eggbeaters on my SS bike and Candys on my full squisy and rigid gearys. I've not bent them yet @ 250#, I did bend the spindles on a cheap pair of SPDs and on a pair of Speedplays.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Bad knees=Shimano MX30 platforms.


Mattman said:


> I've got plain eggbeaters on my SS bike and Candys on my full squisy and rigid gearys. I've not bent them yet @ 250#, I did bend the spindles on a cheap pair of SPDs and on a pair of Speedplays.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I think a lot of this has to do with what type/brand of spd pedal you learned on. I currently ride Shimano 959's. I've snapped (regularly?) both spindles. Cost to replace each was $17 so its a non-issue for me. 

My all time favorite is the Shimano 737...now on sale at Nashbar for $60.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

*1 road 3 mtb*

I have 4 bikes all happy to wear Times. I jumped on the eggbeater band wagan and have two busted pairs in a box in the basement


----------



## azdrawdy (Jul 22, 2004)

*Been using*

Shimano pedals for years now. Wore out two sets of 737s and am now on my second set of 959s. I don't break them, but I do ride around 1500 miles a year, all off road, and they get "tired" after several years. I tried Time ATAC and Eggbeaters over the past several years but they feel too "different" for me. Hated a pair of 515s that came with an NRS1.

As far as shoes, I have been a fan of Specialized shoes and get a new pair every 12-18 months. They fit my size 13W (48) very well. Just received a brand new pair of MTB Comps (with ratcheting buckle) yesterday and did 19 miles with them today. Love'em, as always.

Michael


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*545s and 959s*

545s are solid! problems with the mud though. when they pack up they are a real *****. have three pairs myself. problems with one pair where i have difficulty releaseing from my left pedal. its not a cleat issue since i dont have a problem with my other pedals... hmm i should really check on the tensioner again. its normally solved with a squirt of tri lube though.

i think the 959s are really awesome but are prone to rust where the finish scrapes off. feel kinda bad considering how expensive the dang things are.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*How did they break?*



[email protected] said:


> I have 4 bikes all happy to wear Times. I jumped on the eggbeater band wagan and have two busted pairs in a box in the basement


Just curious, how did you break the eggbeaters and which ones were they? Do you do major jumping or what? I have the cheap model and have not even bent them. I do small but frequent jumps and ride SS ,major torque on the whole drive train to get my big @ss up a hill. Am I just lucky, or are you a thrasher


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Candys on all my bikes.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*VP & wellgo*

I've got some VP SPD DH style (with the platform aorung the outside) on my MTB and some wellgo road pedals on my roqad bike. Both have suffered from the axle unthreading from the body on a ride, but otherwise been very durable. Still a pain in the @$$ though.


----------



## Trail Daddy (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm riding on Time Atac Z Control pedals. Got about one year in on them and they have held up well to the abuse my 240 lbs puts on them.


----------



## BikerTex (Nov 11, 2004)

*Time ATACs*

Time ATACs with the steel spindle. I have them on all my bikes. I've had one pair for about seven years now, no problems. And from what I hear, I'm not easy on my gear.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Mattman said:


> Just curious, how did you break the eggbeaters and which ones were they? Do you do major jumping or what? I have the cheap model and have not even bent them. I do small but frequent jumps and ride SS ,major torque on the whole drive train to get my big @ss up a hill. Am I just lucky, or are you a thrasher


Spindals are fine, the pedals got loose and the retaining clips bust, I bought the lower models when they were new three years ago


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

*I'm keen on TImes*

I've heard good things about crank bros, but in too deep with time (3 sets of pedals, 2 pair of shoes, no complaints)


----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2004)

I mostly ride Azonic A Frame flats. I have toyed with the clipless idea with a pair of times for about 50 miles or so. A buddy of mine that is 180lbs talked about how sweet his Mallet C were so I picked up a set of those to try . I have yet to put them on. I have also found out that he has broke 2 or 3 Mallet spindles. Warrantys are great unless you kill yourself before you can send them in?


----------



## BrandonJ (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a set of Ritchey Comp V3s which I've been thrilled with. These are actually my first set of clipless so I can't compare them to anything. I can say without a doubt that these pedals cannot be clogged with mud. I've yet to have any trouble with mud an any way.


----------



## Snead Hearn (Sep 27, 2004)

*Mallet C*

I love the Mallet C - my bike came with regular Eggbeaters, but I tend to ride in regular shoes sometimes, and I don't want to always have to swap pedals - I have abused them for 8 months with nothing but a few scratches. The teeth are sharp, however, so if you get aggressive without clipping in, beware your shins!


----------



## WhiteBear (Jan 2, 2004)

*Time Z Control*

Time Z Control for over 2 years.Oll the time  .Including 5 months of snow and 3 of mud.Great so far.


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

My two cents...

I am 6'2"...250 and ride 959's. A change from the 520's my bike came with and am diggin' them. They take a beating and don't clog up when it gets nasty.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Ditto Mallet Cs ...*



RC JonB said:


> If you like the platform/clipless style pedals, the Mallet C by crankbros are the bomb. I love my pedals. No problems at all with mud, and a nice platform under them like you said for the climbs right as you get going. They're 540g per pair, which isn't too bad, and beefy as hell.


I think the cage takes some of the stress off the clips. Though, the tricky part is shaving the souls of your shoes to get the Mallet's concave platform to mate properly with the shoe.

In retrospect, I would recommend using a white-out marker and dotting the soul where edges of the platform meet. This will yield you three points of contact between shoe and pedal.

Regarding the mallets themselves, clipping in becomes almost mindless after a few weeks of use. In fact, I find it difficult to ride WITHOUT clipping in. If you put the ball of your foot even close to the right location, the pedalling motion will naturally force the cleat into the eggbeater.

The pedals work great with plain shoes do to the concave platform. You feel like you have a bump on the ball of your foot, but they work great otherwise. This pedal is probably ideal for campus students who alternate between trail riding and getting to class.


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*ATACs*

I have an older (1999) pair on my fully, a pair of the 2004 SX on my Sola and a pair of the Time ATAC road pedals on my road bike.

For my needs and knees, the ATAC system works best.

CA -


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

So far, so good with the Xpedos.


----------



## Chutist (Feb 27, 2005)

I've got OLD Shimano M-747's had them on THREE different bikes. They've never let me down.


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

a mix on my bikes of Time XS carbons and Time Z controls


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 9, 2004)

*Shimano PD-M647*

If you like the Shimano platforms, try the 647's. They work great for me as an all around pedal because I can still mess around on my bike with my kids and not have to worry about the clipless.

I have a couple other pairs of Shimano SPDs but these are my favorite.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*atomlab*

atomlab aircorps


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Time Atac Z, gives my size 14's something substantial to mash on. Easy on the knee's as well.


----------



## woodenit (Feb 7, 2005)

Mallet C's


----------



## msclydesdale (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm thinking about making the leap to clipless (I'm still on toe clips--which work fine for me now). I'm a little wary of the Eggbeaters--would the small platform create a hotspot on my foot? I think a wider platform would be easier on the sole of my shoe/foot.


----------



## Th' Mule (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm riding with SPD Shimano PD M520s. I plan on going up to 540's next year. Then the 520s go on the winterbike.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm a little wary of the Eggbeaters--would the small platform create a hotspot on my foot? I think a wider platform would be easier on the sole of my shoe/foot.[/QUOTE said:


> Dont think you could go wrong with Time Atac Z's. Give the feel of substantial platforms and have never had sore feet or hot spots,


----------



## krayzie (Nov 12, 2004)

Been using Shimano M520 SPDs for about half a year, love the consistency in clipping in and out of the pedals, the affirming click engagement, and although they look very rough right now in terms of appearence, they still spin like new. Just a quick squirt or two of lube on the springs every now and then and they're good to go!

I tried the M424 pedals and hated them after only 5 mins, maybe it's just me...

I also found out that by upgrading shoes with a stiffer construction overall (I went from Shimano all purpose training ride shoes A070 to semi-competition mtb ones M082) that you can transfer a whole lot more power down to the crank, the same difference you'll see when you moved from platforms to clipless.

I don't know if going to a lighter set of pedals would necessary yield the same performance gains, cuz after I upgraded from the heavier M440 Deore crank to the lighter Hollowtech Deore M510 model there weren't much difference that I can tell (aside from better looks)...


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

krayzie said:


> Been using Shimano M520 SPDs for about half a year, love the consistency in clipping in and out of the pedals, the affirming click engagement, and although they look very rough right now in terms of appearence, they still spin like new. Just a quick squirt or two of lube on the springs every now and then and they're good to go!


Running 540s on my trails bike and 324s on my commuter/training bike.

The 540s are brilliant, wonderfully secure and feel nice and strong, 324s have a couple thousand miles of my clyde ass pounding on them and they've held up brilliantly.


----------



## GGAllen (Jul 18, 2004)

*Platforms?*

I've been using Funn Viper Soljam pedals during the past year. These things stick like glue and provide a near "clicked in" feel. The 3M grip tape center helps alot.

Drawbacks? These suckers weigh and if your foot ever slips off, you'll need stitches.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Snead Hearn said:


> I love the Mallet C - my bike came with regular Eggbeaters, but I tend to ride in regular shoes sometimes, and I don't want to always have to swap pedals - I have abused them for 8 months with nothing but a few scratches. The teeth are sharp, however, so if you get aggressive without clipping in, beware your shins!


I love my Mallets, but the sharp teeth can get you in a crash even clipped in. I think that (minor) risk is worth it for the nice big platform to step on. I haven't had them for very long, so I can't comment on durability.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

*My next set will be.....*









$99.98 at Performance

Need for the typical Shitmano SPDs for my 14's.



Holy smokes, just found them for $80 at BlueSky

Just ordered em.


----------

